# Info neede on the Rockford Fosgate P2D4-10



## dreadknot

does anyone know the actul high end fq rolloff is on the Rockford Fosgate P2D4-10

does it really only go up to 250hz

when i put this into Winisd the fq curve seemed to drop off around 1500hz at -3db

i need to know for sure as i plan to use in a 3 way floorstander build an i want to crossover at 500hz for the lows

according to winisd i can pump 220watts into it with it wired a 2 ohms

an get a very nice response



any thoughts or advice is welcome

thanks

im having a custom crossover buil by Bill Daniels at dstechlabs

an im tring to decide which is better for the budget

the slightly cheaper p2d4-10






Rockford Fosgate P2D4-10 - Punch P2 10" Subwoofer 4 ohm DVC Buy at Lowest Price


Read reviews and buy Rockford Fosgate P2D4-10 - Punch P2 10" Subwoofer 4 ohm DVC at lowest price from Subwoofers store at Speedsound.com




www.speedsound.com










Rockford Fosgate P210


10" Subwoofer, 250W, 84dB, 29Hz



www.loudspeakerdatabase.com





or for a little more

the Dayton Audio RSS265HO-44 10" Reference HO DVC Subwoofer









Home


Dayton Audio RSS265HO-44 10" Reference HO DVC SubwooferDayton Audio's 10" RSS265HO-44 High Output Reference Series subwoofer is purpose-built for moving lots of air, extreme power handling, extremely low distortion... and it does it all with an extremely small enclosure requirement! The minimum...




www.parts-express.com













Dayton Audio RSS265HO


10" Subwoofer, 600W, 87.2dB, 26.9Hz



www.loudspeakerdatabase.com






cab designs


----------



## GPM

Greets!

WinIsd doesn't account for the driver's inductance, so with 5.3 mH its HF response is already down nearly 4 dB/250 Hz and nearly 11 dB/500 Hz whereas if it had the RSS265HO-44's 0.77 mH it would still be nominally flat out to 500 Hz, so combined with its little bit stronger motor it's a much better choice.

Really need to use Hornresp or other software that accounts for inductance.

GM


----------



## dreadknot

thanks for that ,the exsplains a lot


----------



## dreadknot

inv tried that hornresp but have no idea how to work it 

could you check out the *Skar Audio VD-10 D4 for me it reads the same way in winisd out to 1000hz at - 1db*

in a 3 way floorstander build an i want to crossover at 500hz for the lows

can you tell me how it reads or is winisd reading it right


----------



## GPM

Already asked and answered! 

The Skar has no Le spec, so assumes flat impedance, hence sims the same plus must assume it's high, implying a cheaply designed motor same as the 'Punch' sub woofer, so probably won't be usable to 500 Hz.

GM


----------

